# Starting clomid - what can I expect??



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi all, I'm after abit of help if I can, i'm starting Clomid 50mg on Tuesday (if af arrives) and just wondered if there was anything I needed to know - side effects, can I drink, best times to BD, and weird and wonderful symptoms etc........... Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated. Cheers Kate


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Kate, welcome to clomid!!

After a few days I tend to get hot flushes - quite nice in this weather and sore boobs!  Cervical mucus tends to be less as well.  OV occurs 5-9 days after taking the last tablet - so get lots of   in at this time!  Having a drink is fine as well!

You might also find that clomid makes your periods heavier but shorter - I tend to get it all on 1-2 days very heavy and painful - knocks you out!!  But then it eases of quite quickly - so it is over and done with quicker!  If you have irregular periods - you might find that it regulates that too!

Luckily for me - no mood swings - well, no more than normal!

Here's hoping you only need 1 month!!

Veronica


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi hon, Thanks for the info - not looking forward to the personal summers but hoping it will work. Kate


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kate,
I also started clomid today and took it just before I amtyping this as from what I can gather its best to take it in the evening in order to eliminate most pains. Feeling okay so far !!! But saying that its been one hour!!! 
Good question to ask though very helpful for us first timers.
wishing you luck and thinking of us first time clomids.
Gossips


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kate 

Welcome to the wonderful world of clomid    I'm currently on my 10th cycle so have seen it all!  The best advice I had was to take the pills just before bed, this way you sleep through some of the side effects.  Certainly on the month when I took them in the morning I was much more    

You could experience any of the s/e really, everyone is different. Best thing is to not worry about them and just see how you go.  You may get stronger ovulation twinges which is a sign they are working.    Best way of working out your   time is to count 14 days back from when your AF is due, this will give you a rough ovulation day.  Try to   for a few days before this day (have the sperm ready for the egg - it survives around 3 days or more) and over the ovulation day.  Try to have jiggy jiggy every day or every other day.

You can drink on the tablets, some people choose not to just to give them a better chance but its a personal choice.

see you around


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

I had this real strange feeling today whilst at work...doesnt help being surrounded by 30 kids (6-7) and trying to put on a nativity. Ihad shooting pains in my head and blurred vision in my right eye. I had kind of oins and needles im my right arm and felt very peculiar for 2 hours...poor loves didn't know what had hit them/
Could this be to the clomid.i took my first one last night.


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

it is possible its the clomid but if you're experiencing blurred vision you should inform a doctor. Just to get checked out as this could be a sign of something more sinster.Don't want to worry you but keep it checked out.

Love Candle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Think the other ladies have covered most things....the side effects can vary person to person, month to month...I take pills at bedtime which means I sleep through most of the side effects & this does seem to have helped ease things....

As for when to BD...try to have as much from cd10 onwards & this should cover ovulation for you....most women will ovulate around 14 days prior to their period arriving...although I ovulate on cd14/15 I have a 31 day cycle but have a long luteal phase (from ovulation to period) of 16/17 days. You would usually ovulate around 5-9 days after taking your last pill but obviously we're all completely different so try not to worry if you do happen to ovulate later...clomid can also lengthen or shorten your cycles...

I actually wrote a hints & tips post which is pinned at the top of this clomid forum which you may find of interest/helpful

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Just taken another   clomid.
Hope tomorrow will be better. I think I have to moniter that blurriness but try to get through the next 4 days one never knows it may bring good luck!!!!!!!
Bye for now.
Gossips


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Gossips,

I just wanted to say after reading your post, that the blurriness etc could def be the Clomid. I had this when i took the combined pill years ago and had to come off it. I'm due to start Clomid myself v soon, and i am really worried the same symptoms will happen as you have described.  Please keep an eye on them, if it gets worse def see your GP ( i nearly had a stroke before!!) You may need your Blood pressure checked.  I don't wanna worry you, take care and good luck too for a BFP soon  

Jo x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jo,
Thanks for the supprt and tha caution. I think I frightened my husband more than me....He asked if I had a will written yet...Thanks Hubby!!!!
On A SERIOUS NOTE though I will keep an eye on it. Today seems fine. I took my second clomid at 7pm last night rather than at 10pm which I did on my first night. I think that time suits me better.
Hope if and when you go on them you are okay too. Maybe we will all get BFP from Father Christmas!!!!
Bye for now.
Gossips


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

No Worries  

Glad you are feeling better today though! Yes, lets hope Clomid does the trick for us all in 2006!!

Good Luck.  Jo x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi to all fellow Clomid chicks!

I started taking my first cycle of Clomid on Wednesday and followed the useful advice of more experienced clomid users and took them before bedtime. I think the first night I was so anxious about experiencing side effects I kept myself awake worrying about them!! As of yet though, fingers crossed, I have been fine! I have got a scan booked for next friday 16th and the monday 19th as I have fairly short cycles. Wouldn't want to miss OV!! 

Good luck to all fellow Clomid chicks this month.... fingers crossed Santa will bring us what we want for Christmas


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,
Glad to hear you have not experienced any side effects. You must be one of the lucky ones. I took my last tablet this evening and I must say I have sighed a huge relief. I haven't had a good couple of days on my first experience of them. Every day I have had a head ache and felt really quite emotional. I hope tomorrow is a better day for me. NoW its the big count down and time for 
Good luck for your scans. What are they looking for. I am only having a blood test on day 21 which falls on the 26thDec. Yeah how can I when the hospital is closed!!! Need to phone and find out what day they want me to go.
Bye for now,
Gossips


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Gossips!

I must confess I think I need to take back the bit about NO symptoms! Although I have physically felt fine, it was only yesterday that the over the top reaction to our garage door breaking... hence floods of tears and generally throwing a tantrum, I realised I probably wouldn't normally react like that!!! Thinking about it I have cried more than usual this weekend!! ... I am not always an emotional wreck!!! 

I am due to take my last tablet tonight ( I must be a day behind you.... its nice to have a fellow cycle buddie by the way!). In answer to your questions I've been booked for a scan Friday to look for follicles and their size etc. I'm not sure how much your doc has told you, but basically they measure your follicles, which grow about 1 mm a day, and once they are near to 18mm they stand potential to be fertilized. I am also having a pregnyl injection when the follicles are large enough to then make an egg be released. Hence then plenty of   during the following 48 hours. As I have fairly short cycles I have also  been given a hormone to try and prolong my cycle, otherwise my body doesn't give a potential egg long enough to implant. I hope all this makes sense as I feel I've somewhat waffled on! I have also been booked in for scans the following monday and Wednesday in case no follies are around on the 16th. 

I don't think the hospital will always do these scans but as I'm fairly new to Clomid I think they do it to monitor how your body reacts to clomid eg taking care not to over stimulate the ovaries. Have you had/ been booked in for a lap and dye test? I am on the waiting list for one, it'll probably be around Feb if no joy on clomid. 

Oh well, work to do, trying to prepare how I can occupy an excitable class of children with only a week of the term to go!

Take care and plenty of         for this month xxx


----------

